# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Hidradenitis

## CaJoWi

Een vervelende kwaal. Ik zelf heb er last van in mijn liezen en onder mijn rechteroksel. Doorgaans wordt het opengesneden en dien ik het te spoelen. Een maal liep het zo uit de hand dat er een spoedopname en operatie onder narcose volgde. Er werd een drain gezet. Ik ben benieuwd of iemand hier een oplossing voor heeft. Artsen kunnen die mij niet geven, want ze weten de antwoorden nog niet.

----------


## vlinderrrr

Inderdaad een nare kwaal waar je vaak zo weinig aan kunt doen. De abseccen komen vaak van binnen uit opzetten. 
Ikzelf heb er een tijd last van gehad maar het is na een paar jaar verdwenen. Steeds weer naar de arts en een ingreep om de boel open te maken. Naar en zeer pijnlijk. 
Op dit moment probeer ik in ieder geval de huid zo schoon mogelijk te houden, betadine scrub onder de douche en iedere dag wassen. Zo is de kans dat er iets van buitenaf gaat ontsteken al veel kleiner. 

Overigens is er ook een patientenvereniging Hidradenitis, wist je dat? Op die site staat wat informatie en er is ook een forum. 

Sterkte ermee en ik hoop dat er nog eens een oplossing komt!

----------


## CaJoWi

Ik wist niet dat er een forum over was. Ik zal zo eens gaan zoeken ernaar. Dank je wel voor je reactie Vlinderrrr.

----------

